# Corsair H 110 passendes Gehäuse



## leo203 (5. Oktober 2015)

*Corsair H 110 passendes Gehäuse*

Hallo ich habe vor mir eine AIO Kühlung zukaufen und brauche dazu ein passenden Big Tower.Mein Problem ist halt ich will nicht mehr als etwa 260 Euro ausgeben und es muss auch nicht unbedingt die marke Corsair sein da die preise nicht grad niedrig sind und das gewiss nur wegen dem namen.gleiches gilt für die Kühlung.könnt ihr mir da ein paar Tipps geben aber bitte keine Diskussion über Luftkühlung Grund spielt keine Rolle.danke im voraus


----------



## GrueneMelone (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Corsair H 110 passendes Gehäuse*

Produktvergleich Fractal Design Define R5 Black, schallgedÃ¤mmt (FD-CA-DEF-R5-BK), Fractal Design Define S, schallgedÃ¤mmt (FD-CA-DEF-S-BK), Fractal Design Define S mit Sichtfenster, schallgedÃ¤mmt (FD-CA-DEF-S-BK-W), Fractal Design Define R5 Black m

Du brauchst eigentlich nicht umbedingt einen Big Tower. Das passt schon locker in einen Midi Tower wie das Fractal Define Design R4 / R5

Aber wieso willst du so einen lauten Wasserkasten haben? Brauchst auf jeden Fall dann neue Lüfter. Großer Doppelturmkühler ist eigentlich meistens cleverer und nicht schlechter


----------



## leo203 (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Corsair H 110 passendes Gehäuse*

danke für die Antwort hab grad den Sharkoon V4 midi Tower und verbaut ist ein Asus Hero und mein alter Xeon 1231 und das ist mir alles zu klein.Und die dicken Luftklötze da war ich noch nie ein fan von.wie gesagt ich such ein Big Tower ähnlich wie der Corsair  T 780 nur sollte das alles nicht wirklich mehr als 260 kosten wenn möglich


----------



## GrueneMelone (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Corsair H 110 passendes Gehäuse*

Wenn es beim Xeon bleibt hol dir ein Alpenföhn Brocken Eco oder maximal TR HR 02 Macho Rev B oder X2. Der Xeon wird noch nicht warm. Oder hast du irgendwelche Temperaturprobleme? So ein Wasserkasten macht es nur laut. Vorteile hast du davon nicht. Wenn dich dein Gehäuse stört kannst du dir natürlich ein neues zulegen. Big Tower sind auch paar in meiner Liste. Ansonsten auch noch mal bei Nanoxia Deep Silence schauen  Die sind auch ganz gut die Gehäuse.

Wie sieht denn dein System sonst so aus? Vielleicht macht es deutlich mehr Sinn Geld in was anderes als einen Wasserkasten zu investieren


----------



## leo203 (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Corsair H 110 passendes Gehäuse*

Der Xeon läuft mit den boxed Kühler seit 2 tagen und der muss weg.Und wie gesagt so ein dicken klotz mag ich einfach nicht.Temperaturen liegen beim Spielen etwa bei 63 grad also momentan ist Kühlung wichtig aber bitte  nicht mit einem luftkühler der so gross ist wie ein Pflasterstein.Ich seh fast nurnoch Corsair die recht teuer sind gibts den da nichts vergleichbares


----------



## GrueneMelone (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Corsair H 110 passendes Gehäuse*

Gibt schon noch andere, aber gut sind die alle nicht so besonders. Lüfter müssen auf jeden Fall gewechselt werden. Für den Xeon reicht so ein kleiner vollkommen und du wirst nix hören: https://geizhals.de/ekl-alpenfoehn-brocken-eco-84000000106-a1081623.html


----------



## leo203 (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Corsair H 110 passendes Gehäuse*

mal ne andere frage langt den mein noch vorhandenes be quiet! System Power 7 400W für die corsair h110.nen bekannter sagt ja er hat nen i7 4790 mit 400w netzteil und er hat keine probleme


----------



## Ryle (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Corsair H 110 passendes Gehäuse*

Auch wenn ich jetzt nicht denke, dass es daran plötzlich scheitern wird, sollte man schon dein System kennen um dir Angaben zum Verbrauch geben zu können...
Optisch ähnlich aber deutlich günstiger wie das 780T, wäre das AeroCool Aero-1000. Ansonsten die üblichen Verdächtigen wie das Fractal Define R5 oder Define S, Phanteks Enthoo Pro oder, auch wenn es ein Corsair ist, das Corsair 450D das auch sehr gute Kühleigenschaften bietet.
Alle genannten Gehäuse bieten Platz für 240/280mm Radiatoren oder auch mehr.


----------



## leo203 (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Corsair H 110 passendes Gehäuse*

Hi danke für die Antwort zum System es ist ein Asus VII Hero ein Xeon 1231 und 2mal 4GB 1600er Speicher und das be quiet! System Power 7 400W.dazu wollt ich jetzt halt das corsair h100i oder h110


----------



## leo203 (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Corsair H 110 passendes Gehäuse*

Servus so hab mein zeug zusammen jetzt blos noch die frage langt mein Netzteil dafür aus Grafikkarte ist momentan noch ne alte gtx 560 verbaut alles andere steht über dem post


----------



## FlyingPC (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Corsair H 110 passendes Gehäuse*

Welche Graka soll den Folgen?


----------



## leo203 (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Corsair H 110 passendes Gehäuse*

dieses jahr keine mehr da macht es noch die GTX 560 und nächstes dann mal schauen.bei der nächsten Grafikarte langt das Netzteil dann sowieso nicht mehr.aber jetzt vorerst sollte es halt ausreichen ohne das ich Probleme bekomme oder?


----------



## leo203 (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Corsair H 110 passendes Gehäuse*

hi gibt es ein unterschied zwischen der corsair h110i gt und der gtx?und weiss einer ob die ohne probleme auf das Asus hero passt da ich gelesen hab das man unterlegscheiben benutzen muss das es passt.weiss da jemand bescheid


----------



## FlyingPC (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Corsair H 110 passendes Gehäuse*

Die H110 GT wird von CoolIT gefertigt und die H110 GTX von Asetek.
In Foren wird die H110 GTX oft als leiser empfunden.

Andere Position der Schläuche: Einmal seitlich, das andere mal oben (an der Pumpe).

Das Design ist auch ein bisschen anders.


----------



## leo203 (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Corsair H 110 passendes Gehäuse*

Guten Morgen ich hab jetzt das Corsair 780 T und die Corsair h110i GT läuft auch alles gut aber ein paar fragen hab ich trotzdem.Ich hab das Maximus Hero wo im bios stell ich ein das die pumpe immer mit Vollgas arbeitet und muss man das überhaupt?und zweite ist wo schliess ich die Gehäuse lüfter und die Radiatoren lüfter am besten an?am Board oder übers Netzteil?was ist da besser.hab die pumpe ganz normal am cpu fan die fans auf dem Radiator sind am Netzteil und die gehäuselüfter die vorne die hab ich am board


----------



## leo203 (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Corsair H 110 passendes Gehäuse*

Servus muss jetzt nochmal fragen der 3 polige anschluss der an der pumpe dran ist kommt der schon in den cpu fan am asus hero?weil einige schreiben das ich am cpu fan und cpu opt. direkt die lüfter der corsair anschliesen soll und niemals den 3 poligen


----------



## mrmurphy007 (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Corsair H 110 passendes Gehäuse*

Manche Boards (mein Asus zB) haben direkt einen Anschluss für Wasserpumpen. 

Letztendlich ist es aber egal, wo du welchen Lüfter und welche Pumpe anschließt, solange du diese richtig einstellst im BIOS bzw. per Software. Bei 3Pin Lüftern: DC mode, bei 4Pin PWM


----------



## sierratango06 (9. November 2015)

*AW: Corsair H 110 passendes Gehäuse*

Ich habe meine H110 in ein BeQuiet Base 600 installiert. Ich musste jedoch die Lüfter in saugender Form, oben auf dem Radiator montieren. Habe trotzdem super Temp-Werte

Idle: 28-30 Grad
Volllast: 45-48 Grad 

Die H110 ist gemoddet mit AGB etc.

CPU: Intel Skylake i7 6700


----------

